# /dev/cdrom problems

## pixelsmack

After successfully installing gentoo from CD i can not mount my cd-rom device. there is no device /dev/cdrom, my kernel is compiled with genkernel in order to try to preserve the setup from the installation, although i have compiled it with genkernel --menuconfig and can't see anything that should be compiled that isn't. It's just a standard IDE cd-rom, and i'm totally out of ideas what to check, i think it must be a udev or kernel problem but i am not very experienced in diagnosing these kind of problems so any help would be much appreciated, thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pixelsmack,

Welcome to gentoo.  *pixelsmack wrote:*   

> It's just a standard IDE cd-rom ...

 Nevertheless, it needs to be treated as if it were a SCSI CDROM.

I suspect you are using the old depreciated IDE drivers for it. You need to migrate to libata

Post back with any issues.

----------

## pixelsmack

Thanks for the advice, it doesn't seem to have worked.. yet although i've not given it quite enough attention yet.

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> Nevertheless, it needs to be treated as if it were a SCSI CDROM. 

 

Wouldn't that mean it would be located at something like /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom?

----------

## pixelsmack

Yep it was at /dev/sr0, i successfully mounted it with mount /dev/sr0 -t iso9660 -r /mnt/cdrom. apparently insane tunnel vision with regards to /dev/cdrom is just a way to waste time  :Wink: .

Thanks for the help though, not sure i would have solved it on my own.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pixelsmack,

/dev/cdrom should work too.  udev creates the symlinks to whatever your real CDROM device node is.

----------

## Sysa

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> pixelsmack,
> 
> /dev/cdrom should work too.  udev creates the symlinks to whatever your real CDROM device node is.

 

You are partly correct  :Smile:  udev assigns not only a device name but a device number also.

Sometimes it is /dev/cdrom0 next time it could be /dev/cdrom3 (e.g. mine) if you changed your devices.

/dev/sr0 is more stable and depends on CD device quantity only.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sysa,

That is indeed a more complete explaination than mine.

If you want to rename your symlinks afterr removing devices, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

You may also remove that file. It will be recreated at the next boot. Device numbers will be allocated in device discovery order.

That may be different to what you have now.

----------

## Sysa

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Sysa,
> 
> ...If you want to rename your symlinks afterr removing devices, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
> 
> You may also remove that file. It will be recreated at the next boot. Device numbers will be allocated in device discovery order.
> ...

 

I know... but I'm using "physical" name (/dev/sr0) everywhere and do not worry at all about logical one...  :Smile: 

----------

